# FENDER Vintera



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Vintage style for the modern era.
I thought we already are in the modern era...... however
Did anybody check one yet ?
Fender Vintera Series


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

No details but Pau Ferro fretboard with gig bag for me. Must be pretty new.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Im into it.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

They look pretty cool. I’m drawn to the double-bound Tele with a Bigsby... but then I realize I already have one of those.

... but maybe a white one would be nice too.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Interesting, a few models I like but with 7.25" radius and vintage frets... which I don't don't. That blonde deluxe is a beauty.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Ok, clicked on the "details" section and found out that is coming with a bag.
Really ?
Well, I smell wizardry here : how to ramp up in price mexican made guitars. Probably Asian made guitars, sent to Mexico and quality controlled in US...loool
This is not nice, greed it's a sin.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Cant wait the Gibson version of Vintera : Gibson Wintera - a la Johnny.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2019)

Misterock said:


> Ok, clicked on the "details" section and found out that is coming with a bag.
> Really ?
> Well, I smell wizardry here : how to ramp up in price mexican made guitars. Probably Asian made guitars, sent to Mexico and quality controlled in US...loool
> This is not nice, greed it's a sin.


American made has lost it's value with trump showing the world what americans are really all about. I will take a Japan or Mexico guitar over trump now. Made in usa is a negative for me.


----------



## Misterock (May 30, 2009)

Player99 said:


> American made has lost it's value with trump showing the world what americans are really all about. I will take a Japan or Mexico guitar over trump now. Made in usa is a negative for me.


I think is not too much to do with politics but with the pride for what you do, what you create. These days less and less products are done properly. I would say now it is a good opportunity for the students to become teachers - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Dumb name.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> American made has lost it's value with trump showing the world what americans are really all about. I will take a Japan or Mexico guitar over trump now. Made in usa is a negative for me.


LOL

A seventy+ year old industry, trashed all the way back to it's inception, by the POTUS of the last 3 years? OK, that makes a lot of sense. 

Also, nothing wrong with Japanese or Mexican guitars. But resale prices aren't as strong with them, if anyone cares about that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2019)

70's Nippon hold their value well.
Depending on the brand.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

laristotle said:


> 70's Nippon hold their value well.
> Depending on the brand.


Yes, but not as well as 70's US stuff IME. And the price of current Japanese stuff is not much of a bargain anymore. The secret's out.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

These seem to be just the MIM Classic series renamed and maybe with a few minor tweaks from what I can tell.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> Dumb name.


The Modern Era ended 1945 in Hiroshima.
Can't wait for the Post-Truth Tele, due in 2093.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

CathodeRay said:


> The Modern Era ended 1945 in Hiroshima.
> Can't wait for the Post-Truth Tele, due in 2093.


I think your date prediction is out by 19 years. The guitar isn't re-introduced to our culture until 2112. Or so saith Prophet Peart.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> These seem to be just the MIM Classic series renamed and maybe with a few minor tweaks from what I can tell.


That's what I was about to say. This is fhe revamp of the Classic 50s & 60s models, which were phenomenal guitars btw.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> That's what I was about to say. This is fhe revamp of the Classic 50s & 60s models, which were phenomenal guitars btw.


Actually it appears the Vintera is the Classic replacement, and the Vintera Modified series is the Baja replacement. 

I'll be taking a hard look at the Tele. I just wish I didn't have to pick the Modified series to get a blonde finish.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> A seventy+ year old industry, trashed all the way back to it's inception, by the POTUS of the last 3 years? OK, that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Also, nothing wrong with Japanese or Mexican guitars. But resale prices aren't as strong with them, if anyone cares about that.


This went well over your head. I won't try to explain it to you.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

They look like Fenders!

Are they Mexican?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I wouldn't mind checking out a vintage spec Strat. Sounds OK to me. Everyone has to have their marketing wank these days. Besides, what's the difference between a guitar made in California by a guy named Juan and one made in Mexico by a guy named Juan? Nothing...they're Juan and the same.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I wouldn't mind checking out a vintage spec Strat. Sounds OK to me. Everyone has to have their marketing wank these days. Besides, what's the difference between a guitar made in California by a guy named Juan and one made in Mexico by a guy named Juan? Nothing...they're Juan and the same.


Exactly. The most highly regarded American Fender builder was Tadeo Gomez...


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> Exactly. The most highly regarded American Fender builder was Tadeo Gomez...


and probably equipped with Abigail Ybarra pick ups.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Why does the Jaguar have humbuckers if these are meant to be vintage spec?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

So Fender is making wine now?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Andertons reviews them here.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jimmythegeek said:


> Why does the Jaguar have humbuckers if these are meant to be vintage spec?


They have a vintage spec one and a "modified" version.

Fender Musical Instruments - Vintera 60s Jaguar, Pau Ferro Fingerboard w/Gigbag - 3-Tone Sunburst

Fender Musical Instruments - Vintera 60s Jaguar Modified HH, Pau Ferro Fingerboard w/Gigbag - Sonic Blue


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I see no hardtail Strats.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I'd take that blonde tele deluxe home in a heartbeat! And that seafoam Mustang bass would be a close second!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I wonder how thick the "U" neck is on the 50s Tele. Would be nice to see a thick neck on a MiM price class instrument.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GetRhythm said:


> I'd take that blonde tele deluxe home in a heartbeat! And that seafoam Mustang bass would be a close second!


Ya that blonde deluxe is my fav too. What a beauty.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Am I the only one not really “getting” the whole need for a new line? Is there something special about this series that ties them all together while filling a void in the overall product lineup?

I’m seriously curious.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Am I the only one not really “getting” the whole need for a new line? Is there something special about this series that ties them all together while filling a void in the overall product lineup?
> 
> I’m seriously curious.


I believe they are replacing the Classic and Baja series. Not really filling a void, just making some changes and the best way to market change is to give it a new name.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

sillyak said:


> I wonder how thick the "U" neck is on the 50s Tele. Would be nice to see a thick neck on a MiM price class instrument.


The AVRI neck is a game changer, so if that's on a MIM tele then that's pretty awesome IMO. I hope the spec sheet has the details.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I wouldn't mind checking out a vintage spec Strat. Sounds OK to me. Everyone has to have their marketing wank these days. Besides, what's the difference between a guitar made in California by a guy named Juan and one made in Mexico by a guy named Juan? Nothing...they're Juan and the same.


Holy crap, that was funny!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> I believe they are replacing the Classic and Baja series. Not really filling a void, just making some changes and the best way to market change is to give it a new name.


A new awful name.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> Am I the only one not really “getting” the whole need for a new line? Is there something special about this series that ties them all together while filling a void in the overall product lineup?
> 
> I’m seriously curious.


 yeah I was confused about Fender's guitar lineup, even before this REARED ITS UGLY HEAD

why doesn't anyone say that anymore? I remember when, several times a day, ( usually on some crappy radio station with lots of call-in content ) people would say REARED ITS UGLY HEAD

Fender has REARED ITS UGLY HEAD with this new lineup

what's the point? don't we already have 50,000 versions of the STRATOCASTER already?

I'm gonna hold out until they release the RELIC VINTERA

or maybe a signature model...the ACE VINTERA


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Just a marketing job to rehash what has be hashed, rehashed to infinity and beyond, at a higher price point, with higher profits in mind.

Just another attempt at trying to be successful with minor tweaks, or appearances, resembling the past, the future, or whatever you want to get out of the Fender marketing campaign.

I am not likely to jump into this rehash in the new guitar market. When the used $200 market of these show up, maybe.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Besides, what's the difference between a guitar made in California by a guy named Juan and one made in Mexico by a guy named Juan? Nothing...they're Juan and the same.


 There's a lot of truth there. Years back I had a client inspector visiting our facility and he noticed the Fender sweatshirt I was wearing. We started talking and he said his wife was an executive with Fender. Being a quality control guy I asked him what he thought of the quality of Mexican Fenders. He said, "You can buy a Mexican Fender made in Mexico by Mexicans or you can buy an American Fender made in California by Mexicans".


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> A new awful name.


 Ya, not a fan of the name either. Apparently it's short for "Vintage Era".


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2019)

GuitarT said:


> Ya, not a fan of the name either


Sounds like an Anime character


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> The AVRI neck is a game changer, so if that's on a MIM tele then that's pretty awesome IMO. I hope the spec sheet has the details.


No kidding. If the AVRI 52 neck shows up on a Mexi, I'm buying one. That or I'll scoop up a used Brad Paisley sig neck for one of mine.


----------

